# Turbo Trainer for Fixed



## Rob3rt (1 Jul 2010)

Does anyone know of any turbo trainers that definately accept fixed wheel bikes?

This may sound like the obvious, "they all do, they are adjustable", but in reality, they dont. 

Some have issues with the narrow rear dropouts due to lack of cogs, hence either wont hold the bike at all or not tightly enough for correct operation. I know this since the turbo trainer on demo in my local Evans doesnt take my track bike.

I need a turbo that I can use both on my track bike and my CAAD9 for training over the winter (and because my commute doesnt exist anymore I want to use it now, so I can power away on it for 2 hours while watching the tour de france ).

Thanks guys!


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jul 2010)

The one I used to run had clamps narrow enough to go onto 110mm dropouts- i'm buggered if I can remember what make it was though.


----------



## Domeo (1 Jul 2010)

Tacx do an extender piece that allows a track bike to fit their turbos. It is about £15. Evans can order it. I was looking at this earlier in the year.


----------



## AlanW (1 Jul 2010)

Domeo said:


> Tacx do an extender piece that allows a track bike to fit their turbos. It is about £15. Evans can order it. I was looking at this earlier in the year.



Thats just what I'm looking for!

I dont suppose you know the exact description for it, or better still a link to it.


----------



## Dave Davenport (1 Jul 2010)

Had the same problem with a Tacx turbo. I made my own extension piece by brazing a bit of round bar onto a track nut, looks like a mini bmx stunt peg, works fine.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Jul 2010)

Thanks you lot!

I was looking at the TacX high power unit

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...h-Power-Trainer-Pro-Team/TACXTRAI675000000000

But was leaning more toward a CycleOps unit based on the paper specs and reviews! I'll maybe have to reconsider TacX and ask Evans(or another bike shop) about these nut things.

Unfortunately I dont have the facilities to do any modification to make something fit, its got to be good to go.


----------



## RedBike (1 Jul 2010)

Although I can't see any specific reason why it is generally recommend that you use rollers with a track bike instead of a turbo. (Maybe its just tradition?)
I used my road going fixie on an adapted Tacx fortius without any trouble.

On the turbo the bike doesn't have any momentum so you don't get the same 'fly-wheel' effect you get on the road.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Jul 2010)

I cant use rollers since I live in an appartment block and the noise would drive people nuts, which is a shame! Id rather have rollers if it was a possibility tbh.


----------



## Domeo (1 Jul 2010)

Sorry, can't do the name thingy, but this is the link
http://www.tacx.com/en/producten/accessoires/index.dot


----------



## RedBike (2 Jul 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> I cant use rollers since I live in an appartment block and the noise would drive people nuts, which is a shame! Id rather have rollers if it was a possibility tbh.



Turbo trainers arn't exactly quite. 

I've found that putting a foam camping mat down under the trainer and using a turbo training tyre seems to help a lot. 
It's the noise from the 'vibration' that seems to carry through the house not the 'wind' noise.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2010)

Fluid trainers seem to be a fair bit quieter and smoother (less vibration?) though apparently, the neighours will have to live with a turbo, I can always put in on a mat like you said, rollers may be pushing it. Dont want to scoot of the size and burn the carpet either since the landlord has a good chunk of my cash as a deposit 

Might ride over to decathlon, evans (going there to exchange my muvi anyway) or edinburgh bike co-op and ask them if I can try my fixed bike in a few trainers to see which ones accept and which dont.

Ill ask here since this thread already exists, whats the point of those CycleOps front wheel blocks that let you raise the front a substantial amount? I mean they arent going to simulate hill climbing since the bike is held by a trainer and not trying to go backwards as on a real hill. Just to simulate the different riding posture on hills to target different muscles?


----------



## RedBike (2 Jul 2010)

When you've got the bike in the turbo the rear wheel is raised about 1-2" off the ground. This means that unless you raise the front wheel by the same amount the handlebars will always feel low. 

I've found the yellow pages to be ideal. 

Burning the carpet is unlikely although you will need to cover it with something or you'll soak it with sweat! - Ukk!


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2010)

RedBike said:


> When you've got the bike in the turbo the rear wheel is raised about 1-2" off the ground. This means that unless you raise the front wheel by the same amount the handlebars will always feel low.
> 
> I've found the yellow pages to be ideal.
> 
> Burning the carpet is unlikely although you will need to cover it with something or you'll soak it with sweat! - Ukk!



Maybe I wasnt clear, I dont mean the normal wheel block, I understand this use, I was refering to the elevated ones which raise the front wheel up much higher.

http://www.cycleops.com/products/ac...ages_norating.tpl&product_id=45&category_id=8

If you fly of the rollers at speed your lack of momentum will mean you dont zip accross the room but the wheel spinning at speed will possibly friction burn the carpet  Believe me, it can happen, I've burnt another carpet with a bike wheel when spinning it then dropping the bike down onto the carpet to stop the wheel, lol - A moment of idiocy.


----------



## Radius (2 Jul 2010)

I always assumed the other issue with a fixed gear bike is the solid axles? Don't turbos need a QR skewer hole to fix the bike in place?


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2010)

Radius said:


> I always assumed the other issue with a fixed gear bike is the solid axles? Don't turbos need a QR skewer hole to fix the bike in place?



edit: Got confused.

Its more to do with the shape of the nut than anything else I think, if you are unlucky you default QR wont fit so you have to use the one supplied, sometimes you can use whatever skewer is on your bike, or so I believe.

So If it will grab the nut it should be fine. So assuming the nut is wide enough and fits into the clamp it should be good to go.


----------



## RedBike (5 Jul 2010)

> If you fly of the rollers at speed your lack of momentum will mean you dont zip accross the room but the wheel spinning at speed will possibly friction burn the carpet  Believe me, it can happen, I've burnt another carpet with a bike wheel when spinning it then dropping the bike down onto the carpet to stop the wheel, lol - A moment of idiocy.



Lol.
I've just started gently riding on my rollers again to try and build some strength back up in a fractured ankle. 

The other day I set the rollers up in the garden as it was so nice out. I positioned the rollers in the middle of an open gateway so that I had a wall either side to grab when needed. 

Unfortunately after riding for 3/4mins the ankle started to stiffen up and I could no longer pedal smoothly enough to remain balanced. I simply reached a hand out towards the open metal gate to steady myself. 

Now, can you remember those Vandergraph generators they used to have in schools to demonstate electrical charge? 

When my hand was almost touching the garden gate this bolt of blue lightning zapped off my fingers towards the gate. It wasn't a painfull electric/static shock but it was completely unexpected. 

I jumped a mile causing the bike to fall off the rollers leaving this lovely burnt rubber tyre mark on my path. 

Although my dismount wasn't exactly planned. I did somehow get a foot down before I fell down. 







> edit: Got confused.
> 
> Its more to do with the shape of the nut than anything else I think, if you are unlucky you default QR wont fit so you have to use the one supplied, sometimes you can use whatever skewer is on your bike, or so I believe.
> 
> So If it will grab the nut it should be fine. So assuming the nut is wide enough and fits into the clamp it should be good to go.



The problem I had getting the fixie on the turbo was you couldn't wind the clamps in far enough to hold a narrow track frame. I had to buy a set of track nuts that looked like BMX stunt pegs. Effectively making the rear of the bike wider.


----------



## AlanW (5 Jul 2010)

RedBike said:


> The problem I had getting the fixie on the turbo was you couldn't wind the clamps in far enough to hold a narrow track frame. I had to buy a set of track nuts that looked like BMX stunt pegs. Effectively making the rear of the bike wider.



Where did you get them from?

This is my problem, I cannot wind the clamps in far enough to clamp the rear wheel.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Jul 2010)

RedBike said:


> Lol.
> I've just started gently riding on my rollers again to try and build some strength back up in a fractured ankle.
> 
> The other day I set the rollers up in the garden as it was so nice out. I positioned the rollers in the middle of an open gateway so that I had a wall either side to grab when needed.
> ...



Hah! Yeah thats my problem, the turbo I tried before in Evans wouldnt wind in far enough, hence the root of my thread, asking if there were any turbo's that would wind in enough. Looks like I'll have to look into these Tacx track nuts and a Tacx turbo, unless the nuts will work with CycleOps, which appear to be nice trainers with good reviews.


----------



## djb1971 (5 Jul 2010)

look here on my blog:

http://born2bike.wordpress.com/2010/01/06/track-frame-fits-tacx-sirius/

I did it with my Langster over winter and my Flyer also fits with the tacx axle nuts.


----------



## RedBike (5 Jul 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Hah! Yeah thats my problem, the turbo I tried before in Evans wouldnt wind in far enough, hence the root of my thread, asking if there were any turbo's that would wind in enough. Looks like I'll have to look into these Tacx track nuts and a Tacx turbo, unless the nuts will work with CycleOps, which appear to be nice trainers with good reviews.



For a while I got away with screwing two nuts onto each side of the axle, although the outside nut was always only just on and not really that secure. Eventually I ended up ordering the Tacx track nuts.

See fjb1971's blog! ^^^^^^^^^^^


You will need to double check the ends of the clamps on the cycleOps trainers but I can't see any reason why the Tacx nuts wouldn't work with them.


----------

